# The PRG-240 Review & Comparison`s



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

I have been a protagonist of the PRG-80 since the watch`s release back in 05, big bold super resilient. One the very best field watches ever made, thanks to the readability and ease of use. The 80 does however have an Achilles heel in that the Chronograph & CDT are weak (10 hours & 60 minutes), no declination correction for the digital compass, in testing across the forum we have seen somewhat of a mixed bag regarding thermal compensation (barometer & altimeter} all my 80`s are extremely stable when exposed to rapid & significant temperature change, on the whole the majority appear to be very tolerant to temperature change. Enter the Challenger the new PRG-240...









The first and foremost impression the PRG-240 gives you is the lack of mass, this watch is by no means trying to hide it`s size, however the watch is surprisingly light weight, for the first time I can remember this Protrek offers an almost perfectly balance between the watch head & strap (PRG-240B), most ABC`s are heavy in the head, which for those that prefer to wear the strap loose, may result in discomfort or irritation, due to the watches movement.

The primary time display is typical Protrek with large clear digits, a touch smaller than the PRG-80. Clarity of the PRG-240`s display is near perfect given the nature of the duplex LCD, noticeably sharper than the 80`s. Contrast level is very good, however the 240`s display is more neutral (grey) versus the 80`s greener LCD which just seems allow the digits to pop a little more. The 80 can display day or date, while the newer sibling can either display barometric trend, day or year day and month are prevalent throughout.

















The setting display is often not discussed, the PRG-240 makes setting the watch up a breeze utilizing the upper dot matrix portion of the LCD to indicate parameters, while the PRG-80 relies on very small indicators on the LCD that are either in an on or off state. The 240 is a little more complex to set up than the 80 due to the broader feature set, and it can be set to mute which will be important to some. The 80 you have to live with the ever present "beep" on each push of a button. All the same Casio have done a very good job, as the new watch is extremely intuitive making the whole process painless.

The EL on the PRG-240 is noticeably brighter than all of my other solar Protrek`s and as ever the automatic function will only trigger in low light conditions, no fuss. When selecting "Auto EL" the 240 does not have any audible conformation same as the 130/1500, while the 80 offers that reassuring "beep" confirming the function audibly.

Sunrise Sunset, not new to Protrek, thanks to the PRX range and the PRG-200/PRW-2000, as long as you know you longitude & latitude very easy to set up. So far I have found the sunrise/sunset times to be spot on. The secondary pointers (duplex LDC) were initially a little confusing until I realized that the times are represented in 24hr format in that midnight is at the top of the watch display and midday is at the bottom. this is a feature that the 80 and most Protrek`s do not have, for a serious field watch this has to be a must, imagine being out in unfamiliar territory the importance of knowing when you will loose usable daylight :think: :-!









Logging

Worldtime on both watches simply works, the PRG-240 brings more city locations and displays UTC as opposed to the older PRG-80`s GMT and employs the duplex display to indicate current time in the same 24 hour format, both watches execute this with ease, with the 240 accomplishing the task with a little more style.

















Chronograph is a full 24 hours, compared to the PRG-80`s limited 9 hours, 59 minutes & 59 seconds, same with CDT the PRG-240 offers 24 hours, which can be set to the minute while the 80 an only count down from 60 minutes, however it can be set to repeat which is a very useful feature in it`s self.

















Alarms are pretty much the same (5 alarms & hourly signal), with the PRG-240 being visually easier to set thanks again to the use of the dot matrix display to indicate on/off. As for volume very few watches beat the 80 on volume, and the 240 is softer and less audible than it`s older sibling.

Aesthetics, build quality & comfort; the 80 is best described as huge, a behemoth of a watch and the 240 is not far behind, although it does wear much smaller. The new Protrek`s heritage can be clearly seen, stylistically very close to the PRG-40 from 2K, which is exactly what many Protrek fans have been waiting for over the last few years. The PRG-130/PRW-1500 is close, yet failed to really capture the essence of the PRG-40 that so many sought after. The PRG-240 accomplishes this superbly, coming out as a leaner smarter performer. The compass bezel is de facto Casio eye candy as it lacks any form of locking mechanism or ratchet, again it`s reminiscent of the PRG-40 being tight to turn. I would never rely on it to solely hold a compass bearing, however the 240 has other tricks up it`s sleeve ;-) The 240`s bezel is a fair improvement on the 130/1500, this ABC does have a ratchet mechanism, however the bezel moves far too easily to be of any use for any form of navigation.

















The PRG-240`s build quality is as with all Protrek`s at the very top of Casio`s production, the colour of the watch is a little less interesting to the eye in comparison to the PRG-80`s which under close inspection are not a flat base colour, being almost chameleon like thanks to the impregnation of an almost "metal-flake" material in the watches resin case. The 240 is more staid. This may have more down to earth relevance as many unwanted creatures can be attracted by shine & shimmer. The buttons on the 240 are positive and do not require effort to use, the 80 well it`s bruiser in all respects and on a cold day in winter the buttons can be stiff to use on a new watch.

Comfort, very difficult to compare, I have been wearing this particular 80L-2VDR for close to six years, so long it`s almost part of me and despite it`s gargantuan size one of the most comfortable watches I have ever worn, if not the most. The 240 comes in three guises, resin, ballistic nylon & synthetic leather and titanium bracelet. I went for the PRG-240B-2DR, (blue) the strap is extremely solid and pleasingly thick. One of the very best straps I have seen on a Casio to date, significantly bettering my PRG-130C and an imported PRW-1100BJ-1JF strap. As for comfort time will tell as this hefty strap will take time to break in and mould, although it`s definitely not in the "Death Grip" territory of the modified PRG-80YT & Hirsch "Extreme" rubber dive strap :-d. The 240`s buckle is nicely muted, no more polished areas as per the 80 and typical of the more modern Protrek`s. For those that are interested the PRG-130/PRW-1500 strap adapters will be a perfect fit on the 240 ;-) Visually the 240 is far more balanced than the majority of Protrek`s, with the ratio of display to case being spot on, something that Casio failed at with the 130/1500...









ABC Performance;
The PRG-240B`s sensor has so far proved to be very stable and the equal to all my most accurate ABC`s as usual Casio are not overly forthcoming with technical details. As the 200/2000 & 500/5000 and PRX line now have a pressure sensor with the temperature diode mounted directly on the back, it`s not unreasonable to assume that the PRG-240 also employs this unified sensor given that the PRG-200`s module (3173) is virtually identical. Besides the speculation the PRG-240 sensor is as accurate as the best of them easily keeping pace with the likes of Suunto`s Core & Timex`s WS4 (great)

















Altimeter, well what to say :think: Casio is well Casio and their implementation of barometers & altimeters is very different from the majority of the industry, so much has been discussed previously on this subject. Bottom-line is no altimeter locks, so as per the rigor with all Protrek`s frequent altitude calibrations are must, even if no real assent or decent has been made, simply to offset any changeable weather. PRG-240 offers variable logging rates which is a bonus for those ascending or descending rapidly, while the PRG-80 offers an altitude alarm which once preset, sounds once you exceed a predetermined altitude. I like the feature in principle, however realistically as altitude is very much associated with wind and the need for cold weather gear, it`s rather akin to an ashtray on a motorbike :-d

















Barometer so far it has proved to be very accurate straight out the box, no calibration required, as with all Protrek`s absolute/relative air pressure is displayed, no Mean Sea Level conversion. The PRG-240`s trend graph is again small and lacks resolution, compared to the PRG-80, with it`s trend graph being three times larger. The 240 does display current time in the barometer mode, and the display will auto return to primary time after one hour versus the 80 which only displays the barometer for a couple of minutes. I have frequently bemoaned the use of these smaller, lower resolution trend graphs, however the 240 does make up ground by using the duplex LCD as an air pressure differential indicator, combined with the far longer display period. Any rapid change in weather will easily be seen, by the graph (which can be displayed in primary time) and what is more important the clearer differential indicator will show rapidly deceasing air pressure. The 80 can do the same only you will need to continuously select the barometer, to get a reading, which in reality is not as practical if both hands are occupied, as can be frequently the case when one is in the field...

















Compass performs as well as any other ABC on the market, the duplex display on the PRG-240 has a higher contrast ratio compared to the PRG-80 and is on the whole is an improvement. The 240 adds an electronic bearing lock, which is a great addition as new Protrek`s only display`s the bearing measurement for around 20 seconds, then blank`s the display (bearing lock is persistant). The Older 80 lacks the bearing lock, and will freeze and display the last bearing for a couple of minutes or so. Having the bearing lock simply makes the 240 far more intuitive and usable in the field.

































Ease of use, both watches are easy to use and live with, the addition of Sunrise/Sunset on the 240 give the watch seven timing displays and three ABC displays not counting any of the setting displays, so I cant help but thing why Casio did not implement a shortcut to the primary time as has been done with the 5000`s, by simply holding the mode button for a couple of seconds the PRW-5000 will return to it`s "home" display on the LCD. The 80 has fewer features and subsequently requires less button pushing. Both watches have auto return to primary time and depending on the function the return time varies. The 240 shows the current time in all display screens barring the logging feature, the 80 is similar, with the logging & barometer not displaying current time.

Conclusion: The 240 is without any doubt Casio`s new definitive field watch, the positives far outweigh the negatives. Casio`s implementation of the barometer & altimeter is unique and I guess now part of the Protrek experience :think: Altimeter Locks, Mean Sea Level may or may not ever be implemented, aside this the 240 is a excellent choice for a field watch, time will tell regarding the watches durability, however I would be amazed if this proves to be a concern. If you have an 80, keep it they are phenomenal in the field, if you don't have a 240 it`s time to get one...

PRG-80 is a little like "Technicolor" offering a warmth and depth of colour a little lost in our new digital age, and something not to be missed ;-) PRG-240 offers everything barring "Atomic" reception in a case designed for field work, The PRG-80 still wins in some areas, yet overall the PRG-240 simply "Ace`s" it`s older sibling

Q-6


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Work in progress guy`s, however the review is now out in the wild...

I will bump it up as when I have time to update...
Q-6


----------



## marcio.mg (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice Job...|>

and tks for this review...:-!


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

BTW were in the jungle now baby, and that`s just the back of the garden :-d









Q-6


----------



## stusk1 (Jan 21, 2010)

nice one q6!!


----------



## sireousrex (Nov 24, 2010)

Great review. I find it to be 100% accurate to my experience thus far with the watch.

One thing I enjoy on the 240 is that you can set the EL light to remain on for either 1 second or 3 whereas (as far as I could tell) with the 1500 you were stuck with the shorter illumination period. 

I am also glad you pointed out the ability of the 240 to run totally silent vs the 80 having beeps on regardless of any setting. In my line of work, it is not advisable (and sometimes prohibited) to have the watch sounding off when you depress a button. 

I am going to do some tests using my Camenga lensatic vs. the 240's compass today to see how close they are. I don't know that I would ever feel totally comfortable navigating to an objective using only an ABC, however I do like it as a backup that could get me "in the ballpark" in a pinch.

Casio really hit a home run with this watch. the only thing I would have put on my wish list with the casio engineers for a "perfect" ABC (if there is one) would be the addition of atomic sync and a moon phase indicator.

Again, well written and informative. Thank you, Q-6!


----------



## sangramcat (Sep 18, 2010)

Q6,heartiest congrats on the awesome 240B-2 review.
I love my 240B2,but I miss the heft of the PRG80L-3V.Colour-wise too,I would have preferred not to have the purple/blue(rather chocolate/olive green)plastic rim.The watch does not sit high on the wrist,I've added a 1/2'' leather patch which isn't visible readily.
Other than these small things,it is perfect.The band is very comfortable,doesn't irritate the sweaty skin at all.
Anyway,great and thougtful review for the trendy watch.


----------



## sireousrex (Nov 24, 2010)

OK, so I set out for a very quick comparison of the PAG240's compass function against my proven Camenga lensatic compass. It is impossible to get a side by side photo of the compasses in action due to the magnetic fields each one produces against the other, throwing them off. Therefor, I used a cut log end as a fixed straight edge to show the indication of each tool separately. I am in bad need of a good camera so please excuse the junk photos taken with my Droid.










They angles of the camera and my lack of photography skill hampers the images, but they appear to be very close to if not dead on with each other. This was without any calibration of the watch since I bought it. Very cool. I would like to get it out to a land-nav course at some point and see if I can hit at least a six digit grid square with the 240 after travelling some distance.

I must say, this little test proved me wrong. For some reason, I expected the watch to be off by a greater margin after reading Casio's claim of +/- 10 degrees.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Oh, finally - very nice - makes me wanna get one! What I didn't really understand is the "bearing lock" feature on the compass. Does it mean it shows the direction longer than your usual 20 sec? Or does it also "freeze"?

Greetings, Sedi


----------



## sireousrex (Nov 24, 2010)

Sedi said:


> Oh, finally - very nice - makes me wanna get one! What I didn't really understand is the "bearing lock" feature on the compass. Does it mean it shows the direction longer than your usual 20 sec? Or does it also "freeze"?
> 
> Greetings, Sedi


Bearing lock is used to assist you in staying on course. What you do is take the bearing to your objective and lock that reading with the adjust button. It will now display it in the upper right corner of the screen. Now, while moving out toward your objective, you simply try to keep the actual reading the same as your locked bearing. It is similar to the way you would use the rose to mark where magnetic north should remain on the compass after having found the bearing you need to move on.


----------



## mtb_dad (Oct 31, 2010)

Queen-6, you forgot to mention that the PAG/PRG240's case is durable enough to use when mashing bugs into a nutritive paste in a survival situation :-d

Seriously, this was an awesome, comprehensive, well-articulated review. 

I love my PAG240, and I feel like you set all the right expectations and made all the right predictions, strengths and weaknesses, even before Casio released the watch. You were right, it was the right watch for me. 

(SORRY, LONG. Edited for misspells)

I agree with sireousrex's findings as well. Some of the small customizing features really make the watch. I set mine on silent immediately and really like the 3 second EL. I've also found the compass to be spot on to my Silva Ranger. I've adjusted both to 11W Declination, another nice feature of the 240. The bezel isn't ideal, and anyway it's hard to use if for anything more than rough adjustment since it doesn't lock, it has 10 degree markings, and there is no "Zero" arrow to align it. 

Still, the bezel is really useful for me. If nothing else, I align it with the duplex LCD cardinal north arrow and can clearly see cardinal N/E/S/W -- not a big deal when you're of sound mind, but when you're tired, it's nice to have a sense check. I primarily use an orienteering compass, which unlike a lensatic also has a rotating dial. the thing I like about rotating dials on a compass (or the bezel on the 240) is it allows you to separate out the processes of taking a field bearing from taking a bearing on a map. When using the watch bezel on a topo map, you can ignore the compass needle and align the bezel North to the map north to understand which direction you need to move in. Then, you use the compass needle to take the real world bearing. When you align needle north to bezel north, you're going to be pointed in the direction you need to go. 

I know it seems trivial, but without a bezel (or at least a protractor), you have to align the map to true north and stay still while you take a bearing. The bezel, in other words, allows you to nav with the map while you move, and then you can stay stationary when taking the magnetic bearing. As stated the PAG is a backup compass and if you're out somewhere where you need a map and compass, you need a real compass. But that being said, this is a helluva backup -- way more than any backup -- and it's always on my wrist. The 240 compass will save someone's butt, no doubt about it. As Q-6 said, I love the bearing lock. 

Baro is spot on vs. the local weather station everywhere I try it. My local weather man knows what's going on in my general area and hedges his bets, but the 240 tells me exactly what's going on above my head.

Temperature is also spot on, but you need to leave it off your wrist for at least 30 minutes if it's cold outside, longer than the 15 they advise. But that's true of any temp sensor I've ever seen.

The altimeter could be improved. The 20 foot/3 meter increment is far more than altimeters like the core that have 5 foot increments and alti/baro locks. But as Q-6 and others have said in other threads, I think maybe it's healthy for them to not give you a false sense of security. Altitude is a derived calculation from pressure, not a direct measurement. Yeah, the Core has 5 foot increments, but in most cases you're still going to be off by tens of feet (or more) on any given hike. Even with an alti-lock you still need to calibrate, and unless pressure is totally stable you're 
unlikely to be accurate to within 5 feet. Any altimeter is going to see drift when you ascend/descend under pressure changes. Heck, my home is at sea level and my office is maybe 50 feet (16 meters) higher than my home. So even if I had an altitude lock, just commuting to work would mean I'm already 50 feet/16 meters off. 

I have a polar HR monitor that has temp, altitude, and of course heart rate and cycling computer functions. The Altitude has 5 foot increments but it way less accurate than my 240. What it does well is log total climbing gain. Yeah, it's off by like 100 feet, but at the end of a day of 3000 feet of climbing, who cares. 

There are days I wish I had a Suunto Core because logging looks better. But I got my ABC because I wanted solid basics. The direct sensors (baro, temp, compass) are dead on. No batteries to change and it's built like a tank. I love the looks of the Core and the slick software interface. But it comes at a cost of more points of failure. I'll buy one someday if they ever get quality issues right, but right now I have a solid watch that I love.

As a newbie to ABCs and particularly to Casios, I literally find something new everyday that I like. I'm in USA, working on a project with a guy in Germany. I knew I had a World Time feature and I had a "whatever" attitude because I didn't need it. And now I do need it and it's simply awesome. The sunrise/sunset feature is accurate within a few minutes, just like Queen-6 reported.

Awesome, simply awesome watch.

I want to give one more psychic benefit that I've gotten since I bought my first ABC, the PAG240. I got it because I was rekindling my interest in orienteering (I have a 21 month old and I can put her on my back. Harder to do that on a mountain bike). I also wanted to learn more about weather predicting, since I love to recreate outside. That's a skill you can practice everyday, even from an office building. I look outside at cloud formations. I have awesome awareness of barometric pressure becuase it's right there, graphed on my wrist, every time I look at my watch. Before my 240, I could've looked online any time, but I never did it. Now, it's something I always know. Aware of a new part of the world around me. Same thing about Sunrise/sunset. It's just a daily piece of information I have now, something as easy to know as the time :-d

I go to nature to get away from everything electronic. But I make exceptions for anything that makes me appreciate the natural world or grow as an individual. The Casio is a digital watch - an engineering marvel -- but it tells me what the clouds are doing, when the sun is going to set, and how to find my way home. Love it. (The daughter loves it too -- calls it "Kuk" for clock. The PAG is bigger than her entire hand, but I'll get her one some day)

Cheers to you Q-6. You would have no way to know it, but you've helped me rekindle my spirit of adventure and love for getting "out there".


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

@ sireousrex
Thanks for the explanation - makes sense now.

Greetings, Sedi


----------



## mtb_dad (Oct 31, 2010)

*CORRECTION: *


mtb_dad said:


> I know it seems trivial, but without a bezel (or at least a protractor), you have to align the map to true north and stay still while you take a bearing.


*That should say:*

"I know it seems trivial, but without a bezel (or at least a protractor), you have to align the map to *magnetic* north and stay still while you take a bearing."

Lensatic compasses (correct me if wrong) don't have declination adjustment and are used to find magnetic north on a map.


----------



## sireousrex (Nov 24, 2010)

Correct, lensatic compass' have a rotating bezel, but no declination adjustments. I take my bearings on the map using true north and then adjust the bearing for declination back to magnetic north before setting out.

So, let's say I were to locate myself on a map and see that the bearing to my next objective was 90deg. from my location (due east on the map). I would then adjust that 90deg. bearing to the declination on paper or in my head by adding or subtracting local declination (which is depending on your location) and set out the resulting bearing. 

Example in a location like mine where the declination is currently 14deg W: I take the 90deg map bearing and subtract 14deg, giving me 76deg. This is the magnetic bearing I need to follow to reach the objective.

Conversely, if my local declination were 14deg E, I would ADD it to the bearing taken from the map.


I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sedi said:


> Oh, finally - very nice - makes me wanna get one! What I didn't really understand is the "bearing lock" feature on the compass. Does it mean it shows the direction longer than your usual 20 sec? Or does it also "freeze"?
> 
> Greetings, Sedi


Yes, the bearing lock or it can be described as bearing memory is persistant and remains 








Regular bearing reading.








Bearing lock activated, with stored bearing displayed in the upper right area of the display, this feature should be on all digital compasses making them far more useful as a navigational aid...

Q-6


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

The review is not all it could be, I was hoping to have far better pictures of the watches, unfortunately work is far too hectic to allow any time for much else. I decided to release as is with some basic shots or things would have simply dragged on, and the PRG-240 is such a great ABC is would have been a shame not to get the word out there...

This is why the review is a little disjointed as the words were written with several more images in mind, and the logging needs to be included, hopefully if work calms down I will have chance to revisit the post...

Q-6


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

very nice review, an interesting and informative read, thanks for sharing :-!

as for the watch: oh my, you know my opinion about casio ABC's and this one doesn't change a thing. once more casio left out the essentials, which I consider must haves for an ABC watch. the look, the ruggedness, the build quality - is is the usual high quality standard and that is all good and fine. but seriously, if I'm looking for maximum toughness, I put a g-shock around my wrist anyway (not that i've ever needed it, not even in my job). 

but at least the PRG-240 seems to be a serious update from the PRW-1500 point of view, so there is hope that casio will get it right - within the next one or two decades :-d


cheers


----------



## Lotus (Jul 26, 2010)

as said on g forum- brilliant review and all comments very informative.

I have really got into protreks and have quiet a growing collection.

Regard,

Lotus


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

cal..45 said:


> very nice review, an interesting and informative read, thanks for sharing :-!
> 
> as for the watch: oh my, you know my opinion about casio ABC's and this one doesn't change a thing. once more casio left out the essentials, which I consider must haves for an ABC watch. the look, the ruggedness, the build quality - is is the usual high quality standard and that is all good and fine. but seriously, if I'm looking for maximum toughness, I put a g-shock around my wrist anyway (not that i've ever needed it, not even in my job).
> 
> ...


Well, you know Casio, just part of the Protrek experience :-d

On the subject of "G" I picked up a GW-56-1V recently, just about the right size after all these years of ABC`s :-d very heavy industry :-!

Q-6


----------



## mtb_dad (Oct 31, 2010)

Queen-6, have the manufacturers ever approached you to do product testing for them? You clearly know all the pros/cons across brands, I'm sure better than most of their in-house staff, and you're a field user. They'd do far better to send you new prototypes to test (and hopefully some cash as well) and you could test before stuff went to mass production. Maybe then we'd get that perfect ABC


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

mtb_dad said:


> Queen-6, have the manufacturers ever approached you to do product testing for them? You clearly know all the pros/cons across brands, I'm sure better than most of their in-house staff, and you're a field user. They'd do far better to send you new prototypes to test (and hopefully some cash as well) and you could test before stuff went to mass production. Maybe then we'd get that perfect ABC


Nope, I pretty much do the same for drilling equipment when it fails to achieve the target trust me there is more computing power utilised down hole while drilling than you can imagine, exact location & depth, geological structure, presence of hydrocarbons, well bore condition & exact size, all in real time, transmitted to surface several several K`s away, the big difference is the audience is much harder to please by far, and the cost of failure in this realm is monumental, people want concise answers and no repartition, it`s a bit like juggling fireballs while standing in a pool of gas :-d safe to say it`s best not to get things wrong...

Working for Casio :think: i`d be happy with that and might just get more sleep :-d

Q-6


----------



## brownmajik (Mar 4, 2010)

Fantastic review as usual q-6. I absolutely appreciate the information and compar-o. Great and very useful info. I have a PAG-80T and a PAW-1500T (not to mention 2 dozen g-shocks and seiko autos) and the PRG-240 gets about 80-85% or my wrist time. As you know I went out on a limb and did a hydro conversion on my prg-240 just to see what i could see. It's handling it very well and I know I can exceed the 100m WR if need be...not that I anticipate having to do so but you know, as Sir Edmund Hillary once said..."Because it's there..."

I thought I would share some pics of my Hydro'd prg-240 in action:


















































And I wanted to add a link to show the Hydro...just in case anybody else is a "Because it's there..." fan;
HYDRO'D PRG-240 <--Click Me, then go to post number 13.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

I really wanted some shots of the PRG-240B in the real world, sadly work wont permit at present. 240 seeing a lot of wrist time I want to see how it stands up to life in heavy engineering, the PRG-80 faired great, three of them in the last six years and I still tend to wear the one I initially bought back in 05. The 80 can take a lot of beating and in some respects it needs to being so large, it does and will get hooked up on stuff, the 240 is a little thiner and tends to keep it`s head down a little better, saying that the 240 has already had a few good bangs and is no worse for it, other than the bezel spinning around some.

I have not got round to living in Japan yet, one day maybe given chance. I am seriously thinking of returning to the westen desert city Korla in Xinjiang province China, one of the most amazing place in the world; culturally & geographically, maybe not so soon still a few more places to see ;-) left the UK back in 82 and been on the road ever since ;-) 

Q-6


----------



## mikeair (Sep 28, 2008)

I ordered the PRG-240 and all in all it is the best looking Pathfinder to me but there is one negativ point on the (maybe just on my) watch! I also have the PRG-1300 and the display of the 240 is not as sharp as the display of the 1300!! I tried to make a foto but on the foto you can't see the different. The numbers of the 240 are not as black as on the 1300. Is this normal? Does anyone of you guys own also both watches and has the same problem?

Mike


----------



## james22 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wonderful review as always Q6 !

I really love the look of the 240, I think I might flip my PRG-80 and get the 240.

The functions seem great, I only wish that the pressure graph was bigger and it had atomic sync. Then it would be my perfect watch.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

james22 said:


> Wonderful review as always Q6 !
> 
> I really love the look of the 240, I think I might flip my PRG-80 and get the 240.
> 
> The functions seem great, I only wish that the pressure graph was bigger and it had atomic sync. Then it would be my perfect watch.


Same thoughts here regarding the trend graph, the barometer mode on the 240 now displays for an hour before flipping back to primary time, so you get the benefit of the pressure differential indicator for a much longer period than the 80, which in some respects I prefer as you now have a very good indication of how fast the weather is changing, one thing I would like is to be able to have a selectable recording rate like the altimeter has. although I guess Casio did a fair amount of homework to determine the optimal monitoring rate for the watch.

Q-6


----------



## sireousrex (Nov 24, 2010)

How long of an interval does each pixel represent in the graph anyway?

The baro worked great the other day for me. They had been forecasting rain for the day but nothing had come down yet. Suddenly I noticed that the baro trend was going down quickly and sure enough the rain started falling within about an hour. Cool stuff.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

sireousrex said:


> How long of an interval does each pixel represent in the graph anyway?
> 
> The baro worked great the other day for me. They had been forecasting rain for the day but nothing had come down yet. Suddenly I noticed that the baro trend was going down quickly and sure enough the rain started falling within about an hour. Cool stuff.


The watch takes an air pressure measurement every two hours at the 30th minute of each even numbered hour. The trend graph totals 24 hours, versus the older PRG-80 which takes a pressure measurement every two hours, at the top of each even numbered hour with the graph showing 30 hours of data. The resolution is similar, only the 80 is easier on the eye, thanks to the larger trend graph display...

Suunto Core has one of the best 24hr trend graph`s out there and the Timex WS4 extends this to 36 hours, the Core`s resolution is far higher as the watch is taking samples at a far greater frequency.

Q-6


----------



## BruceS (Feb 11, 2006)

Wonderful review as always!

Cheers,
Bruce


----------



## zed4130 (Jul 10, 2009)

this was a great read, since trying out a SGW-100 and then getting a old prg-40 i really look forwarard in the future buying a newer imporved model, ive found the compass on my 40 to be pretty accurate , ive still got the set up the alti as pretty iratic , as for the baro , well like most models it takes a tempreature of wrist heat so needs to be removed and left for around 15-20 mins i wish it could take a reading while on my wrist, but all in all i love my prg-40 and it never comes of my wrist i use many of the fetures infact i use the alarm on this watch more than anyother watch ive had, plus the hourly chime, i fancy something in Ti in the future so a little more dressy .
paul


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

zed4130 said:


> this was a great read, since trying out a SGW-100 and then getting a old prg-40 i really look forwarard in the future buying a newer imporved model, ive found the compass on my 40 to be pretty accurate , ive still got the set up the alti as pretty iratic , as for the baro , well like most models it takes a tempreature of wrist heat so needs to be removed and left for around 15-20 mins i wish it could take a reading while on my wrist, but all in all i love my prg-40 and it never comes of my wrist i use many of the fetures infact i use the alarm on this watch more than anyother watch ive had, plus the hourly chime, i fancy something in Ti in the future so a little more dressy .
> paul


How about a PRG-240T, hardly dressy nearest would be one of the PRX line :think:
























PRX-2000T-1JF Same functionality as the PRG-240 with the addition of Multiband 6

Or the PRW-5000 if you want something completely different b-)
























PRW-5000T-7JF

























PRW-5000Y-1JF

























PRW-5000YT-1JF

Q-6


----------



## pauleharvey (Dec 25, 2009)

I knew I couldn't hold out - Just purchased the PAG-240B - what a beautiful step up from the PAG-40B. I miss the nylon strap from that watch!


----------



## Javk007 (Dec 19, 2010)

I am going to Get a PRG-240 but i still cant decide which strap is best what do you think?


----------



## sireousrex (Nov 24, 2010)

Strap is personal preference. For me, I prefer to modify it with a Zulu anyway for more security. Pick whatever suits you best. 



Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Javk007 said:


> I am going to Get a PRG-240 but i still cant decide which strap is best what do you think?


Easy strap for the field, and bracelet for casual. Strap is easy as they both work I have the 240B on synthetic leather & nylon, if I choose I can switch to the black resin strap or go for a Zulu etc option on adapters, this offers me the maximum flexibility. The green 240 wont look as well matched with the blue 240B`s strap.

The PRW-1500YTJ black titanium bracelet will also fit the 240, and I reckon the dark blue 240B wil pull that one off nicely ;-)

One more, any of the PRG-40, PRG-130, PRW/PAW, and possibly PRG-50 straps or bracelets will fit the 240, with this in mind, that`s a lot of options, before we start looking at NATO/Zulu, if thats your style look at Panatime as they make NATO`s for watches with large heads a regular NATO wont work on a Protrek due to size.

If I had the green PRG-204 would be digging into Casio`s back catalogue to see if one of the old leather/canvas straps would work, functional with that old school ABC look...

Q-6


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

pauleharvey said:


> I knew I couldn't hold out - Just purchased the PAG-240B - what a beautiful step up from the PAG-40B. I miss the nylon strap from that watch!


I think personally the 240B is the most versatile (see Post #14), there is a lot you can do with the watches strap etc to change it`s character, the orange buttons of the 240, same as the 40 never worked for me.

The 240`s weather prediction is spot on, we were able to head down south today, feed & ride the elephants (Kuala Gandah Elephant Sanctuary) and get back home, just under the monsoon rains. I also had a Timex WS4 with me and it to confirmed the fast moving low pressure front rolling in, the barometer`s just went into free fall from 1011mb to 1006mb in a couple of hours, we hit the road and missed the worst of the weather, 140k`s in the monsoon rains is best to be avoided :-d

Q-6


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Q-6, how is the bezel in your watch? Would you say it's loose or tight?


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

LUW said:


> Q-6, how is the bezel in your watch? Would you say it's loose or tight?


The bezel is not overly loose and will not move about from say the weight your sleeve, however the bezel is not locked and will move if hit. I find the 240`s bezel pretty much the same as the 40`s, I also have three 130`s (1500) and the bezel on that watch is hopeless as it does move from contact with the sleeve not constantly, yet enough to render it of no use in the field (bezel) eye candy only...

The PRG-240 has an electronic bearing lock incorporated into the compass, allowing you to store & permanently display a reference bearing, making reliance in the bezel less important. This works reasonably well, as you can store a bearing to track back and use the bezel for the next waypoint, should there be an issue you have the security of the stored bearing to get back to the point of origin/last waypoint etc.

Q-6


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reply!
My PRG-130, as you say, is hopeless, because my jacket's sleeve will turn the bezel







. If the PRG-240 doesn't have a more firmer bezel, then unfortunately it's not for me.


----------



## xbf (Sep 9, 2010)

nice review


----------



## flybynight70 (Feb 21, 2008)

Just got mine and IMO the bezel is firm enough to not be affected by sleeves. You've got to get a decent grip to rotate it. 

However, I don't know if there is much (if any) variation in production assembly regarding the tightness of the bezel.

Hope this helps (push you to buy the 240 ;-)). It's a great watch and my first ABC.


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

Queen6, I enjoy your reviews and impressions on these ABC watches and thank you for your many posts. I have a PRG 80 and more recently, a PRG 240 and like them both. I find I still tend to wear my 80 more but am warming up to the 240. The simplicity of the 80 has always been endearing to me and the rugged reliability has made it my favorite go to watch when fishing. I like the 80 enough that I purchased a second one but now wonder why as I can only wear one at a time! I can see that the 240 will provide more info with a glance and as I work it into my rotation, and apply the added functions, I am sure I will come to further appreciate it. Thanks for a great post! Regards, Mark


----------



## domino (Feb 26, 2008)

I want to second Mark McK's thanks to Queen6 - great reviews and very helpful in figuring out all the different models.

I also have the PAG 80 and PAG 240 - I like the 240 better - stylistically much better looking (to me) and I like some of the new features like bearing lock and the sunrise/sunset - but I use mine in the most basic ways - look at barometric trends, altitude in general terms ('how high was that last hill' kind of thing), and the compass to keep track of the general direction we're walking - so I may not use the more complicated features, and don't really worry about calibrating much - so for me the PAG 240 is very similar to the PAG 80 in terms of ease of use -

The PAG 240 is thinner than the 80, and while this number doesn't look so different when you see the stats, it really seems much thinner on the wrist, and actually fits under cuffs, etc - seems like a watch you could wear everyday (similar to a G shock, I guess), whereas the 80 was something I'd pretty much only wear in the field.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks guy`s, i really need to tidy up the review once I find some time; I still wear and rate the PRG-80 very highly they really do stand the test of time. The 240 definitely has the technology advantage and is Casio`s best performing ABC, the 80 is from a different era and looks and feels to be a little more up market. In many respects I would have really liked Casio to update the 80, the watch is iconic in the world of ABC`s and it will be a sad day when this old soldier slips off Casio`s web pages for for good...

The PRG-80 can be difficult to sum up, however; there is a trade off between capability and usability, as far as I know, no one has figured out how to achieve maximum capability and maximum usability in the same device. In prospect the capability seems more important than usability; in practice the reverse is true, and this is where the PRG-80 shines.

Q-6


----------



## rem (Feb 4, 2011)

First post.

Got mine a few days ago and brought this baby to a trek 2300masl. Worked fine. Constant recalibrating of alti is a must but no prob with me. Functions and menu buttons are easy to remember also. Brother's got a suunto vector but I still love the simplicity and the ruggedness of the Protrek.

Keeps visiting this thread just to see others' comment also.

Keep it coming guys!

Oh btw, I initially got the newer green one (PRG-240-1B) from the distributor here but returned it and exchanged for the original positive display (PRG-240-1) due to the lack of contrast which makes its hard to read in 90percent of the viewing angles.

Rem


----------



## fjutjumaja (Dec 4, 2008)

Since the 240 is actually an older module in a new case, isn't Casio coming with a 'real' new ABC this year? Normally that would be around the end of this month isn't it? Someone knows something?


----------



## anylau (Apr 14, 2011)

q6! have u taken the 240 in water to check and see whether the altimeter can read out a reasonable depth read out? i'm getting mine on next week..!!


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

anylau said:


> q6! have u taken the 240 in water to check and see whether the altimeter can read out a reasonable depth read out? i'm getting mine on next week..!!


Had it in the ocean here in Malaysia, however not a depth, the Casio`s are not designed to read negative as far as I know (barring SPF`s) If you need that functionality look to Suunto`s Core as the watch also has a depth gauge profile

Q-6


----------



## 4nn4 (Jun 16, 2008)

This is pretty good stuff...thankyou for reviewing. I just download the manual MODUL NBR : qw3246 just want to know more detail


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Great review, *Q6*. Seriously informative. It does sound like the PRG-240 is one of the better ABC watches Casio has made. I must admit, I've been a bit confused by the myriad of models, from the basic all digital PRG-40 to the high end PRW-5000 with its analog and digital combination. It looks to me like the PRG-240 is the more practical, whereas the PRW-5000 is simply a more attractive and probably more luxuriously build alternative.

What of the PAW/PRW-1300 and 1500 models? Do you have experience with them that you can compare?


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Protrek quick shot comparisons;

2000:- 40 first of the big screen Protrek`s runs on a massive power source of four replaceable batteries, feature set is now somewhat dated, lacking basics such as CDT & world time, however still a firm favorite with many including some military units. Still one of the very best digital displays on the market thanks to the extremely high contrast ratio and large clear primary & secondary digits. Only non solar triple sensor in production.

2005:- 80/1100 a true field watch in every sense, designed for Alpinists, mountaineers, trekkers, big and brutal virtually in "G-Shock" territory for durability/survivability. Released in 2005, getting a little old in the tooth with the feature set now feeling somewhat limited, due to the restrictive chrono & CDT one of the most highly rated & proven Protrek`s. One for those that absolutely demand a positive track record over several years of use in the field.

2006:- 90/1200 Essentially the same module and functionality as the 80/1100 with very different styling, now out of production although the watches can still be found on the market. Very much a stylistic exercise and one that you will love or hate. 

2007:- 110/1300 has one of Casio`s more versatile modules in a slimline form factor, offering full ABC functionality, good logging well balanced features for timing events etc. Can now be found for very reasonable prices, although the selection of versions is reducing. Lacks the more brutal styling of the traditional Protrek`s.

2008:- 130/1500 is best suited for life by the sea with it`s moon & tide data, 200m water resistance and limited logging. Far too compromised to be considered a good all rounder, that being said in it`s element the 130/1500 makes sense and works well. Had one of the biggest selection of versions with seven different styles to choose from, with the negative "Y" version being the most sought after and reclusive model.

2009:- 200/2000 is very similar to the 110/1300 reintroducing the duplex display, (dropped on the 110/1300 & 130/1500) in the slimline form factor, adding the sunrise feature, the watch is more focused for casual wear than the 110/1300 with its smaller steel pushers and flush crystal. The 2000 has a new sensor which is both smaller and far more thermally stable than the majority of its predecessors. One of the best feature sets, well balanced and extremely usable much like the 80, only in a far less agricultural manner, generally more sophisticated albeit potentially for less serious use.

2010:- 500/5000 analogue digital ABC display breaks away from the norm. Casio`s most expensive ABC`s outside of the "premier" PRX line, the 5000 raises the stakes in fit & finish and the addition of the hybrid "Tough MVT" ABC movement all add to cost. The watch fly`s under the radar as an ABC, with most taking it for a typical sports watch. More in competition with Suunto`s "Elementum" than the more expensive PRX`s. All this and it still retains full ABC functionality with no loss of accuracy, not one for serious field work, a very different take on an ABC. PRG-500 is the non "Atomic" version of the PRW-5000, however be warned the PRG-500 also omits the "Tough MVT" hence the considerable difference in pricing between the PRG-500 & PRW/PAW-5000

2010:- PRG-240 looks to be a synthesis of the PRG-40`s style and the PRG-200`s technology and much more advanced functionality, making it realistically a replacement for the venerable PRG-80 and that`s a pretty tall order on any day. The 240 is without any doubt Casio`s new definitive field watch, the positives far outweigh the negatives. Casio`s implementation of the barometer & altimeter is unique and I guess now part of the Protrek experience. The 240 is a excellent choice for a field watch, time will tell regarding the watches durability, however I would be surprised if this proves to be a concern...

2011:- PRW-2500 the next contender...

Just search my user name you will find a great deal on Protrek's and more to the point tremendous feedback from the forum ;-)

Q-6


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

^ Thanks! Great run down on the years and models, Q-6. :-!


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

i actually read this after this model was already in the mail to me, but i do feel much better about my purchase even though i felt pretty good about it to start with. thanks for the great review! much appreciated info.

*also, after understanding the bearing lock thing, im surprised all compass/abc's don't include this. seems incredibly useful!


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

BrendanSilent said:


> i actually read this after this model was already in the mail to me, but i do feel much better about my purchase even though i felt pretty good about it to start with. thanks for the great review! much appreciated info.
> 
> *also, after understanding the bearing lock thing, im surprised all compass/abc's don't include this. seems incredibly useful!


The 240 is not a bad watch and one of the best ABC`s Casio offers, however it is built to a cost and over time this is more apparent. I like the feature set, although I feel myself drifting back to the PRG-80 for no other reason other than I like the big 80 more and the 80 has a much higher build quality, the 240 doesn't feel cheap, yet it lacks something intangible that the 80 & 130/1500 delivers.

I guess the idea was to replace the 40 with a watch offering a greatly advanced module, and that it does :think: thing is I would rather stick with one of my 40`s they are built to a far higher standard and have the killer style that many modern Casio`s lack; form over functionality if you will. Technically the 240 is one of Casio`s best, yet it leaves many wanting :think:

I still wear mine, mainly for the sunrise/sunset yet I cant but help thinking that it`s loosing ground to it`s predecessors on style, build quality. Every dog has it`s day and Protrek`s has sadly passed leaving little "Pro" in the "Trek" with most ABC`s being literally light years ahead in implementation of ABC feature`s; accuracy, resolution, trending, logging, what to do :think: Casio seems impervious to the needs of many...

They need to get the team who worked on the GWF to sort things out before Casio ABC`s are free with your "Cornflakes"...

Q-6


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Queen6 said:


> They need to get the team who worked on the GWF to sort things out before Casio ABC`s are free with your "Cornflakes"...


I'd like a PAW-2000 with my chocolate rice pops please!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## ThomAsio (Feb 26, 2010)

Queen6 said:


> The 240 is not a bad watch and one of the best ABC`s Casio offers, however it is built to a cost and over time this is more apparent. I like the feature set, although I feel myself drifting back to the PRG-80 for no other reason other than I like the big 80 more and the 80 has a much higher build quality, the 240 doesn't feel cheap, yet it lacks something intangible that the 80 & 130/1500 delivers.


I pretty much agree. Cheap feel? Maybe not, but it lacks quite a lot, the Riseman feels better ;-) While I dont have a PRG-80, I got other watches, which are much more appealing to me.

A major downside of the 240, is the uncomfortable strap. If I add the cost of a Zulu + adaptors, I could almost have bought the PRW-2000 instead. The major downside of the 2000, is the flush straight crystal/bezel - but I got a feeling that in the long it would be a much more satisfying watch, due to better quality. I cant return my PRG-240, because package is damaged :-(

I was aware most of the 240 shortcomings before ordering, but the strap plus missing that something-hard-to-define-in-the-feel/appearence-compartment proved to be dissapointing. Fortunately, the plan has all time been using the PRG 240 as a backup.

So, my buttom line is:

Good: The 240 are most likely the best ABC module from Casio so far, and the sunrise/set feature are excellent. Display layout is great too, and the way the dual display is used for mode indication etc., is really great. It's easy to use and the bearing lock is really nice. Also pretty easy to calibrate the compass. Good backlight. Can be found quite cheap.

Not so good/bad: Uncomfortable strap (to a point where it's very close to get replaced), somewhat cheap feel. Buttons are easy to access, but with a very soft feel - hard to feel if they react. Very low sounds, close to useless. Low contrast display. No alti-/ baro-lock. Lack of appeal.

I'd say, a mixed bag, shortcomings are mainly hardware related, so I suggest you check it out in real life, before buying.


----------



## mtb_dad (Oct 31, 2010)

November is my 1 year anniversary with my PAG240 and I wanted to update my thoughts. This was my first ABC purchase, and I'm still thinking about the Core that I didn't and will still probably buy -- as I said in another thread, you don't buy just one ABC, you just buy one first.

While I vacillated between excited and disappointed with the 240, after a year I've come to really really love it. Queen6 sums it up very well by saying that the Casios are good, tough watches plus basic ABC, while Suuntos are sophisticated ABC instruments that tell time. That's still the best I've ever heard it summed up. I would add that while the 240 isn't the best in every category, it's the best all-arounder for what I needed it to do.

I rely on the barometer every day and it never lets me down, whether I'm in the city or in the field. I use the compass for everything from field navigation to helping me decide which way to turn when I get off the subway. My iPhone may have Google Maps, but the internal compass is pretty worthless.

I use world time weekly, if not daily, and use it to remind me when I can call partners in Europe. I reset lat/long every time I travel so that I'll have sunset info. On our recent vacation, I caught some spectacular sunsets. The resolution on Sunrise/sunset is 5 minute increments, so it's not exact but that also means that you're never more than 2-3 minutes from the actual time.

The stopwatch is the most bare-bones of any watch I've had. No lap times. One has to remember which button starts and which stops, since it's the A/C buttons and they aren't marked. If I'm training, I'm wearing my HRM anyway.

The alarms aren't loud enough, as mentioned. The timer, alarms, and stopwatch aren't perfect, but they're all there and easily accessible.

The altimeter is everyone's favorite dead horse to beat. No locks. Only 20ft/3m resolution. No MSL. Small display, weak logging compared to the Core. Despite all that, I've been astounded at how accurate it is in the field. My initial thoughts of "almost worthless" have changed to "surprisingly accurate" and a real asset in the field. The altimeter fluctuates like crazy at sea level (where I live), but once above 800 ft or so, the accuracy improves greatly. An altimeter isn't really of great use anyway if you're on flat terrain, near sea level. I've tested it many times in the mountains, ranging from a few thousand feet to above 10,000 feet, and even as storms come in, the Casio has never fluctuated more than 100 feet (usually it's 60 feet or less) over the course of hours.

The temperature, even though I've tried to recalibrate, is still off by 3-5 degrees, but it's the least used feature since the watch is always on my wrist.

I thought it was hideously ugly when I bought it. The strap isn't that comfortable. And yet I've learned to love this little (really, quite big) watch. It's been on the wrist all but a handful of days this past year.

The watch isn't the best at anything, but it's "good enough" or "really good" at everything. Add solar power and Casio ruggedness to the mix, and I've got a no-maintenance everyday wear for field or office, and one that I never worry about. The Core or other watch would be more accurate for the field, no doubt. The Casio is not the perfect niche ABC, but the everyday workhouse.

And that's the final point. The ABC watch with the highest resolution doesn't do you any good if you left it at home because it's too cumbersome for certain situations. *The best ABC is that one that you brought with you*, ready for both planned and unplanned adventures.

(Photo is crossposted in another thread. This past weekend at Snowshoe, WV. )


----------



## ThomAsio (Feb 26, 2010)

mtb_dad, that's a very well written post !

I've had my PRG 240 for a good couple of months, but only used it for 2-3 weeks. I've very ambivalent feelings for this watch, it got some very strong points and some quite weak. And I'm debating with myself, if I should sell it or not.

I've spend a lot of time looking at alternatives, but it always boils down to the below:



mtb_dad said:


> And that's the final point. The ABC watch with the highest resolution doesn't do you any good if you left it at home because it's too cumbersome for certain situations. *The best ABC is that one that you brought with you*, ready for both planned and unplanned adventures.


Thank you


----------



## mtb_dad (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks a bunch ThomAsio! I'm often too verbose. I've always enjoyed reading your postings.

I think you're exactly in the same position I was in. I kept my 240 but could easily have sold it many times. You also have a much better selection of other watches than I have ;-)


----------



## apoorv1in (Sep 3, 2011)

I bought 240T today and within 3 hours of wearing it i saw that E,S,W letters on the bezel the paint had come off little bit on each letter...
I am returning this watch tomorrow...
I am confused shell i get a replacement or different watch..:roll:
am afraid that same might happen to the replacement watch..
Have any one faced this problem...
Pls reply asap


----------



## isometrus (Apr 29, 2010)

Already touch 11 years of regularly using it. Hundreds of mountain trips and hiking every couple of days, hundreds sea and pool dives. Still in excellent condition and shape, fully working and I never seen the battery level below the "H". 
This watch exceeded my expectations a lot. Maybe my best watch buy over the years.


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

It looks like brand new for 10 years old. I have the same exact model. I purchased mine just a few months ago in December. I liked it so much that I bought 5 of them. Here's a picture of one of them and some pictures of a few other Pro Trek watches that I own.


----------

